# first cycle of clomid due to low egg count



## loopylou83 (Oct 8, 2013)

hi all, my husband and i have been ttc for about 5 years, last year we took a trip to the doctors to make sure everything was OK i am 30 husband is 32. The doctor then referred us to the fertility clinic at the hospital, my husband had to hand in a sample which everything came back alright, i had bloods and swob's taken the swob's were fine but my blood test came back at 7.8 which is lower than what it should be for someone my age. I have had a HSG done and all tubes are OK, had 2 tracking cycles done which have  shown no sign of ovulation. since having the HSG my periods have been very strange going from my normal 33-35 day to 52 day cycle. 

I have been prescribed clomid by the hospital which i started my fist cycle today a little would appreciate any advice on what to expect etc 

Thanks Lindsay


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey loopylou83
When I take clomid I just get the hot sweats as a side effect. But did take the clomid same time every night so I was asleep when most side effects would occur. What dose of clomid are you on? 
Sending lots of positive vibes. 
Lx


----------



## loopylou83 (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks for the reply as it is just our first cycle we are on 50mg of clomid, at the moment i dont think i have any side effects but as its only day two could be a bit early to tell  

Loopylou x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah you might be lucky and have no side effects that will be good. I'm on metformin and have had a few side effects from that. 
Sending you lots of positive vibes. 
Lx


----------



## loopylou83 (Oct 8, 2013)

fingers crossed i dont get any, hope you are lucky this time and the effects anint to bad for you  

sprinkles baby dust x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep keeping fingers crossed for you. I've got to have hsg done before can start next cycle. 
Hope this month is your month. 
Xx


----------



## loopylou83 (Oct 8, 2013)

ok a little update just had my first Ultrasound to day on my first cycle of Clomid 50 mg, day 10 of cycle and my biggest follicle was 9.5 dont know if this is good or not back next week for another scan to see if they grow my largest on non clomid was 12.5 at the end of my cycle so fingers crossed


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't have ultrasounds so I'm not really sure how big follicles should be. 
I had/have blood tests to test my progesterone levels. 
Lx


----------

